# Highest toll/sticker charge in the world



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Those Scandanvian Bridges cost far too much. Even the idea of government detuctions for commuters seem crazy to me. Just charge less for the bridge! If nearly every other place in the world has much cheaper tolls then why can't they do it up there? I bet once the bridge is paid off they'll keep the tolls still, unlike many other places in the world where they then dismantle the toll booths.


----------



## GregfromAustria (Aug 16, 2008)

in austria we have the "vignette" for the whole country, but you have to pay for a few extra toll roads, they cost around €10.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

The last that I heard a couple of years ago, the toll for the Confederation Bridge between New Brunswick and Prince Edward Island in Canada was C$40 (about USA$36) for a car, collected one-way only.

When the Mackinac Bridge (now part of I-75, connecting the two main parts of Michigan, USA) opened in 1957, its car toll was $3.25 each way, translating to about $30-40 in today's money.

The tolls for both are similar to the fares charged by the ferries that they replaced.

Mike


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^nice to hear it's not just here 


Justme said:


> Those Scandanvian Bridges cost far too much. Even the idea of government detuctions for commuters seem crazy to me. Just charge less for the bridge!


If that is your opinion it is not for me to question..

You won't hear me complaining though 


Justme said:


> If nearly every other place in the world has much cheaper tolls then why can't they do it up there?


That was the way it was financed - the state lent the company the money and they pay it off trough the toll in a roughly set amount of years...



Justme said:


> I bet once the bridge is paid off they'll keep the tolls still, unlike many other places in the world where they then dismantle the toll booths.


Not likely - well that haven't been the case with any of our many other bridges..

I kinda expect some government incentive to have a symbolic toll to cover the maintanence expenses maybe, but once the debt is out of the way they would have no right to charge what they do today..

People also need to keep in mind that the bridges are cheaper than the ferries that used to cover the straights so while it may seem expensive it's still the cheapest alternative..


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ That last point is good news at least :cheers:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Well, most tolls here mentioned are not on daily commuter routes, but long distance or a vignette for a long period of unlimited travel. If you have to pay $ 8 every day, you're out like $ 1600 every year, which can be a monthly income for some. (after taxes).


The minimum wage here is €500, and 3 years ago it was €390.


----------



## Nolin (Jun 24, 2009)

South Africas N3 toll highway
De hoek plaza- R29 ($3.87)
Wilge Plaza-R41 ($5.47)
Tugela Plaza-R43 ($5.73)
Mooi River Plaza-R30 ($4)
Maranhill Plaza-R7 ($0.93)

A whole 600km trip from Johannesburg to Durban will cost u R150. Ridiculous price but excellent highway


----------



## Tylow (Dec 8, 2007)

For cars in France:

Paris-Bordeaux : 50.70€ (about 75$) , the maximum for a single fare in France.

Now if you go from Paris to Nice it will cost you : 30.80€ (To Lyon) then 22.20 (to Marseille) then 15.80 to Nice, which adds up to a *total of 68.80€* (about 102$)

From Lille to Nice : *total of 89.50€* (about 133$)

Highways in France are expensive but also are in good condition.


----------

